# Sugar-free citrucel



## Displaced (Feb 14, 2007)

I accidentally picked up a container of sugar-free citrucel at the store recently and decided to give it a try rather than throw it out and get a container of the regular kind. I generally don't use products with artificial sweeteners, even though I'm not averse to saving a few calories here and there. It could be just coincidence, but my IBS (primarily the C variety) seems to be a bit worse after taking the sugar-free product for a few days. Anybody have any information on whether I'm actually seeing a cause and effect situation and should toss the remainder of the powder (I use it three times a day) or whether my trigger was probably something else?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I tend to think diarrhea is more commonly reported with artificial sweeteners than constipation is.Are you getting the same number of grams of fiber with the new product? The amount of powder is different as the artificial sweeteners are often less bulky.Which sweetener is in the regular citrucel? If they use high fructose corn syrup rather than cane/table sugar the excess fructose may be helping to loosen you up.K.


----------

